# Bad mileage



## Evan Freiling (Oct 15, 2006)

Had a question for you guys.I have a new 06 F250 6.0L PSD,when I first got it I got between 15-18MPG,I have 7,500 miles on it. I've changed the oil twice, filter is clean,tires have correct psi,and I drive the same speed. And I drive the same route to and from work. [back roads] Anyone have any ideas,or any thing inexpensive I can do to increase mileage. Thanks guys


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

im confused, what are you getting for mileage now...?


----------



## Evan Freiling (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess I left that crital piece of info out sorry.Iam getting 14.2-13mpg I have that on board computer that show mileage,and I kept record of it when I filled up to empty and its the same as the computer.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I would give my left nut and six bucks to get that mileage!! I can hardly get 14 on the road all cruise control at 70. An expensive option is a Cummins  I get 10 with one of mine.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Try a K&N air filter and/or a Tornado. The Tornado go in the air intake hose after the air filter, But before the carb. or tbi. The K&N is around $50.00 and the Tornado is around $70.00.payup


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Evan Freiling;349932 said:


> I guess I left that crital piece of info out sorry.Iam getting 14.2-13mpg I have that on board computer that show mileage,and I kept record of it when I filled up to empty and its the same as the computer.


The onboard computer mileage figures are bugus. Do some good ol fashioned math and get some reliable figures of what your mileage is. A friend of mine just had his 06 6.0 PSD into the dealer for the same complaint and they just said "it's within our specs". No tbi or carbs on diesels, no K&N filters on turbo diesels either they let too much stuff pass by. The air intake tornado is a farse.


----------



## Evan Freiling (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info,yea I dont believe the computer either,sad spend over 40g on a truck and you cant rely on the computer.Do you know anything about pluging them in , in cold weather.My dealer said with our weather here on the east coast dont worry about it,just use the glow plugs.Iam not sure if thats right,its started fine when it was cold in early dec.This is my first diesel and iam clueless,I dont want hurt it.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes K&N does make a filter for your Truck www.knfilters.com And if you use the K&N and the Tornado it does make more of a change then using one or the other.payup payup


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Better Exhaust*

I bet there is a way to re-tune or de tune as the case maybe for mileage/economy...Or I would make it breath better ie;better flowing exhaust, Air in and Air out is how diesels make power and mileage....Well more power anyways.......
Check the diesel sites,towing sites someone must be playing with those things by now...


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a 2004 with the 6.0 I have noticed the exact same thing on mine. The reason is that we now fill up with that ultra low sulfer fuel that was made for 2007 emission standards of new trucks. I lost almost 4-5mpg so i decided if they make me run this new fuel i am taking the converter off of my truck. I did that and got 3 mpg back so it almost evens out.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Realdealoo8;350116 said:


> I have a 2004 with the 6.0 I have noticed the exact same thing on mine. The reason is that we now fill up with that ultra low sulfer fuel that was made for 2007 emission standards of new trucks. I lost almost 4-5mpg so i decided if they make me run this new fuel i am taking the converter off of my truck. I did that and got 3 mpg back so it almost evens out.


The new fuel came out in September to get the tanks down to the 15 level from 500. Their is nothing wrong with your mileage. Or your truck (well with exception that you bought a 6.0  ) So let me be the first to welcome you to the wonderful world of Diesel fuel. Being that this a plow site I am suprise none of you Ford owners were smart enough to tell him about *WINTER DIESEL!!!!* You see in the winter the fuel gets adatives that make it harder to burn. But they stop the fuel from gelling. I f you want to get your fuel mileage back go out and get some Power service(white bottle) or what I love is FPPF http://www.fppf.com So nothing wrong with your truck you just finally got your first taste of winter diesel.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

My 03 computer and the math way show the same results 13.8mpg. Guess I got an accurate computer. Mine was higher before the Ford reprogram and new fuel and winter fuel. I used to get about 3mpg more. By the way these are local driving not highway.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

BigDave12768;350150 said:


> I am suprise none of you Ford owners were smart enough to tell him about *WINTER DIESEL!!!!*


Speak for yourself Dave about not being smart. I have seen some misleading info come from you in the past, and have not insulted you. The conversation hadn't got that deep yet, and I had very limited time to respond as I was at work. As soon as I saw the computer MPG being used and the recommendation for a K&N and a tornado on a turbo diesel I had to prioritize the info I gave in my limited response. 
Dave is correct in that the winter does yield lower MPG compared to summer fuel. I think that is the biggest issue you have. As far as additives that is a personal preference. I personally do not use any additive unless I see the need for a injector cleaner in a bottle, I frequently go up to northern MN and Canada ice fishing. That being said I do carry some 911 anti-gel just in case I get a bad batch of fuel.
Yes K&N makes a filter that fits the 6.0 PSD but as a rule K&N filters are not well suited for turbo diesels. A turbo diesel of a given displacement and rpm will draw close to 9 times the air volume as a similar sized n/a gas engine. The more volume tends to suck the oil out of the filter leaving relatively large holes in the filter gauze. These holes allow dust to be ingested into the engine possibly leading to a condition called dusting. A dusted engine is not covered under the warranty and is grounds for termination of the warranty. Ford will state the reason as owner neglect, aftermarket equipment, or improper maintenance. This has been the case many times over the years and the result has always been the same. A good flowing open element dry air filter is your best bet for air flow as well as filtration, but it could cause warranty issues depending on the dealer. K&N filters are good for the most part on n/a gas engines, I use them on jeeps and ATVs I have had with good results. Diesels are a different ball game, same goes for the tornado as far as it's effectiveness on the turbo diesel. The air currents from the turbocharger as well as the straight air passages of the intercooler negate any effects it has. A PSD has an entirely different design of intake passages, which are unlike gas engine intakes, and the fact that the intake air flow on a diesel has no fuel suspended in to to mix up by the turbulence also negates its effects.
Aside from driving habits, tire size/inflation psi, gear ratio/transmission, and truck weight/configuration. The free flowing intake and exhaust are the best things to do for mpg gains and a close second is a custom programmed chip, but again warranty is an issue. Gains in MPG will be limited none the less, and you will always see less MPG in winter compared to summer.
I was not trying to be a smart alek, just shed some light on some of the details I had to leave out in my first post. 
Plugging in the block heater, this is another personal preference issue. I plug mine in at 0*F. Higher temps if I am not paying the electric bill such as at work. I do let it warm up before driving it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BigDave12768;350150 said:


> The new fuel came out in September to get the tanks down to the 15 level from 500. Their is nothing wrong with your mileage. Or your truck (well with exception that you bought a 6.0  ) So let me be the first to welcome you to the wonderful world of Diesel fuel. Being that this a plow site I am suprise none of you Ford owners were smart enough to tell him about *WINTER DIESEL!!!!* You see in the winter the fuel gets adatives that make it harder to burn. But they stop the fuel from gelling. I f you want to get your fuel mileage back go out and get some Power service(white bottle) or what I love is FPPF http://www.fppf.com So nothing wrong with your truck you just finally got your first taste of winter diesel.


Explain to me why I get the same mileage year-round then, a sh*tty 14mpg. Hmmm?


----------



## Evan Freiling (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed info.I guess my mileage isnt all that bad.It makes sense now with winter diesel. I got the truck in july and olny really drive it on the weekends due to company truck, at tank lasts me 3weeks easily,now its two. With the winter fuel is that why it smells so bad or is that the low sulfer, doesnt smell like my dump trucks.like that smell! Thanks again


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

As far as year round poor mileage, there isn't any guarantee that you will have less mpg in winter, its just more likely to be poor. My 96 PSD would only loose maybe 1 mpg, while my 2000 looses at least 12%. I agree 13-14 mpg is poor IMO, but I know Ford will give the lame excuse of it's within their parameters and will not try to fix the problem. Just for reference my 2000 RC 4x4 PSD Auto is getting 16mpg city on winter fuel, and last summer it got 18 mpg city. I see 13 mpg while plowing snow in 4x4. 
The exhaust smell difference is due to the ULSD.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont do that well with my 5.3lt in my half ton, If I use the cruise on the highway at 65-70mph I only get upto 13.7-14mpg.
I wish I would have been able to afford the D.M., at least then you could go buy off-road fuel for it.


Scott


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

> at least then you could go buy off-road fuel for it.Scott


 Aw man don't go opening that can of worms.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

RYDER;350043 said:


> Yes K&N does make a filter for your Truck www.knfilters.com And if you use the K&N and the Tornado it does make more of a change then using one or the other.payup payup


I have never heard anyone say anything good about a tornado. now i get the basic principle of it and to me that would have no impact on a diesel anyway. the idea is to swirl the air for better atomization of the air fuel mixture, but in a diesel the fuel is being injected into the cylinder after the air is already in there and compressed. so basicaly all you are adding is an air intake restriction.

my opinion is DO NOT waste your money on a tornado. K&N absolutely get one of those if for ntohing more than the ease of never having to change it specialy if your air filter is a PITA to get out like the one on my wifes van....cleaning every 50K is a snap.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;350388 said:


> Explain to me why I get the same mileage year-round then, a sh*tty 14mpg. Hmmm?


Because the 05 are brutal on fuel mileage. you can do one or two things to fix it. One is bring it back to the dealer for a reflash for bad fuel mileage. But all that will give you is the illusion of better fuel mileage most of the time. The overhead will read about 2mpg gallon better but more than likey you will not see it if hand calculated. The other option is to buy a Quadzilla dzxt2 which is 65hp/160tq box that will give you at least 2 mpg better on average. They cost about 250 or so. But if you join DTR you can write to the owner of the site and he will give you a great price on one. I had one and loved it. But I wanted more power and bought an Edge Juice. This thing makes my truck fast but the extra fuel mileage is gone. So I am going back to a Quad box


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

RYDER;350043 said:


> Yes K&N does make a filter for your Truck www.knfilters.com And if you use the K&N and the Tornado it does make more of a change then using one or the other.payup payup


The Tornado would do nothing for a Turbo diesel truck. You would be changing the airflow going into a turbo. Not really a plus situation more like an obstruction


----------

